
Show HN: Openbloc: playing with React, D3, SVG path animation and morphing - blaze33
https://lab.openbloc.fr/openblocv2/
======
blaze33
I've spent some time experimenting with React D3.js and SVG animations for a
new version of my personal website. This is a WIP but I figured I might post
it if it's of some interest for people working in this space :)

the code is there:
[https://github.com/blaze33/openblocv2/tree/master/src](https://github.com/blaze33/openblocv2/tree/master/src)

